# MLG



## johnnovelty (Jan 31, 2017)

I used them a few years ago and got good stuff. Ready to order for another cycle but haven't been able to find any posts about them. Admittedly, my phone's screen is pretty busted and is making tapatalk hard to search. Has anyone used them recently and is their stuff still good?  Test, tren, and ai are all I really care about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 31, 2017)

They are gone... And if I remember correctly they left on bad terms.


----------



## Montego (Feb 1, 2017)

They scammed hundreds of people.  Hope they are in a ditch somewhere.


----------



## johnnovelty (Feb 14, 2017)

Montego said:


> They scammed hundreds of people.  Hope they are in a ditch somewhere.



Wow, that really sucks. I guess I'll need to find a new source.


----------



## Luxx (Feb 15, 2017)

johnnovelty said:


> Wow, that really sucks. I guess I'll need to find a new source.


----------



## Mihuti (Feb 20, 2017)

MLG ran solid gear.  But burned a fuck ton of dudes when they cratered.  A+ ditto.  H-AS is solid currently.  Only know because I've ordered from them, not a rep or VIP.


----------



## solidone2 (Dec 10, 2017)

They got busted then tried to come out as mvp labs for a second their gear was junk


----------



## Diesel7421 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yea, I used them years ago, good for a while! Had been using for while so went ahead and ordered before checking boards for latest info! Sent payment info and soon as sent money no responses to emails, never received pack! Checked boards and turns out they had started burning everyone at time! And we're still taking orders from people giving pay info! But weren't sending anything just collecting money to dissappear with! Been around, doing this along time. always do tons of research bf using a lab and this is only time been burned in 15 years of this have had my go to domestics that are still around,a lot are private now as most good ones do once have solid costumer base for safety issues! But if haven't used in while always check out current info on them bf placing order! Luckily it was small order that last time with MLG!


----------



## beez74 (Feb 15, 2018)

Diesel7421 said:


> Yea, I used them years ago, good for a while! Had been using for while so went ahead and ordered before checking boards for latest info! Sent payment info and soon as sent money no responses to emails, never received pack! Checked boards and turns out they had started burning everyone at time! And we're still taking orders from people giving pay info! But weren't sending anything just collecting money to dissappear with! Been around, doing this along time. always do tons of research bf using a lab and this is only time been burned in 15 years of this have had my go to domestics that are still around,a lot are private now as most good ones do once have solid costumer base for safety issues! But if haven't used in while always check out current info on them bf placing order! Luckily it was small order that last time with MLG!


When all that went down I had an order in and figured I got burned....few months later my package came with extras!!!


----------



## BadGas (Feb 15, 2018)

H-AS and BasicStero sells everything Pharmacom.. My 2 favorite sponsors.


----------

